# it's slushy



## Charlie Parker

Chaque jour en cours de français je demande aux élèves : "Quel temps fait-il ?" Aujourd'hui quelqu'un m'a demandé : "Comment dit-on 'It's slushy'?" J'ai séché. Je lui ai dit "Peut-être il y a de la neige fondue?" Y a-t-il une expression pour ça? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gutenberg

Cité de Wordreference:
"Les Québécois appellent ça familièrement de la "sloshe" (<ang. _slush_). C'est exactement ce que tu décris : de la neige à moitié fondue, mêlée de boue. C'est dégoûtant, froid et ça rentre dans les chaussures !"


----------



## itka

Et comme ça n'existe pas en France, on n'a pas de mot pour ça ! 
Bon, je plaisante. Ça existe sûrement dans certaines régions, mais je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle ...


----------



## bobepine

On peut aussi parler de _gadoue, _mais effectivement, on dit pas mal tous _sloche._


----------



## mcdonald

En Suisse, paraît-il que ça s'appelle _de la tiaffe_, en France _de la soupe_. Je tire ça du dico Antidote.


----------



## archijacq

la neige à demi-fondue est qualifiée de "soupe"
(Au printemps, en bas des pistes, on skie sur de la soupe)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

La soupe, oui. Mais j'aimais bien la bouillasse, tiré de cet autre fil.


----------



## Titibzh

La bouillasse ne fait pas nécessairement référence à la neige mais plutot à la boue issue de fortes pluies.
"Neige fondu" passe bien ainsi que la "soupe" en bas des piste mais pour ce qui est de l'action... 
On ne dirait surement pas "Il soupe" , "Il neige fondu" me parait bizarre.
Lorsqu'il neige sans que le sol en soit recouvert, on peut dire "Ca [la neige] ne tient pas"


----------



## juliettecherie

Oui, effectivement  c'est slocheux ici aujourd'hui (ou slosheux...il n'existe pas d'ortographe officiel).


----------



## Katoussa

Ah je ne connaissais pas sloch et compagnie. Pour moi le plus 'standard' (mais mon Français n'est peut-être pas ce qu'il y a de plus standard), je dirais juste qu'il y a de la neige fondue ou que la neige fond ou encore qu'elle ne tient pas.
Voilà ma contribution (pas très utile) 

Katoussa.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tous. Je pense que je dirai qu'il y a de la neige fondue.


----------



## Nicomon

bobepine said:


> On peut aussi parler de _gadoue, _mais effectivement, on dit pas mal tous _sloche._



Comme Jean-Paul et beri l'ont écrit dans le fil que Karine a cité, pour moi aussi la gadoue serait plutôt de la boue ou comme on dit ici... de la bouette.  

Plus précisément, la sloche c'est :


> Mélange de neige fondante, de sable et de sels abrasifs qui se forme l’hiver sur la chaussée, sur les trottoirs.


 Ça vous abime les bottes de cuir!  Sans sel, je dis que c'est de la neige mouillée (wet snow).

- Pour parler des conditions de ski de printemps (neige fondante, collante, mais propre) je dis (ou plutôt, je disais quand je skiais) : c'est comme skier dans des patates pilées. 


> patates pilées : [Québec] pommes de terre en purée.



- Bouillasse me fait aussi penser à de la boue très humide... mais le mot m'amuse et serait sans doute compris.

J'ai trouvé ce petit lexique des sports olympiques d'hiver. « Soupe » est à la première ligne. 

- Cela dit, je traduirais "it's sluchy" par « c'est slocheux », si l'élève veut dire que les trottoirs sont couverts de neige mouillée et sale, c.-à-d. de la sloche. 
- Dans notre réalité québécoise/canadienne, le mot ne me semble pas plus familier que de dire "slush(y)" plutôt que "sleet" ou "melted/wet snow".  

Et s'il tombe de la neige mouillée, dans ma famille on dit « il *n*ouille » (plutôt que il *m*ouille, qui est familier pour « pleuvoir »). Mais ce n'est pas un québécisme.


----------



## Titibzh

Nicomon said:


> - Cela dit, je traduirais "it's sluchy" par « c'est slocheux », si l'élève veut dire que les trottoirs sont couverts de neige mouillée et sale, c.-à-d. de la sloche.



Au Quebec sans doute mais qu'il ne le dise pas en france, on ne le comprendrait pas 
J'essaierai de me renseigner mais je vis en Bretagne, bien loin de la neige et de la neige sale sur les trottoirs.


----------



## Nicomon

Titibzh said:


> Au Quebec sans doute mais qu'il ne le dise pas en france, on ne le comprendrait pas


Il ne risque pas de la dire... vous n'en avez pas de sloche.  Mais bon, je le dis, mais je ne l'écrirais pas en français soutenu. 

Au passage, en plus de _gadoue_ (neige humide, souillée ou boueuse) le GDT suggère _neige fondante_ (que je préfère à fondue) ou _bouillie neigeuse_.  
L'OQLF n'a pas retenu les mots _névasse_ et _raspoutista._ 



> Pour désigner le mélange de neige et d'eau qui tombe en averse ou qui se trouve au sol, les spécialistes de la météorologie, de la glaciologie, de l'hydrologie ou de l'aéronautique ont retenu le terme *bouillie neigeuse *ou l'expression générale *neige fondante*. Dans le sens plus particulier de « *neige détrempée ou souillée *», on lit et on entend de plus en plus souvent dans les médias le terme *gadoue *dont le sens courant de « boue » s'applique aisément à la *neige humide ou boueuse*.
> *Gadoue*, plus familièrement *gadouille*, se présente donc comme une utile solution de rechange à l'anglicisme sloche (adapté de l'anglais slush) qui est attesté au Québec depuis le début du XXe siècle et qui fut toujours critiqué. Bien qu'il soit resté usuel dans la langue parlée familière, l'emprunt adapté sloche , qui ne s'est pas intégré à la langue écrite ou soignée (journaux, revues, etc.), n'est pas retenu.
> Il en est de même d'autres formes comme névasse (proposée par Radio-Canada) ou raspoutitsa (empruntée au russe par le français européen), qui sont attestées dans les ouvrages mais qui sont rares dans l'usage.



PS : si la neige est fondue... c'est qu'elle a fondu, non?  En principe, il n'y en a plus; c'est de l'eau.  C'est la raison pour laquelle je préfère fondante.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Charlie Parker said:


> Je pense que je dirai _qu'il _y a_ *tombe *de la neige fondue_.


This is indeed what I would say _in France_.
_La soupe_ would rather be _neige *au sol* qui a fondu partiellement _(yes, I can be concise...)


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi je dirais plutôt : _Il tombe de la neige *fondante*. _ 
- Ce qui donne en anglais "It's sleeting"... que le Robert & Collins traduit en effet par :  _Il tombe de la neige fondue._ 

Et que _la soupe_, c'est : _de la neige (au sol) *mouillée/détrempée*_.


----------



## Iznogoud

archijacq said:


> la neige à demi-fondue est qualifiée de "soupe"
> (Au printemps, en bas des pistes, on skie sur de la soupe)



Sauf que la soupe dans le contexte du ski s'appelle "mashed potatoes" et non "slush". 

Plus haut dans ce thread, Nicomon a proposé "patates pilées" comme équivalent à "slush" mais je crois qu'il s'agit là d'un anglicisme de l'expression "mashed potatoes" qu'on n'utilise que dans le contexte du ski, contrairement à "slush" qui ne s'applique qu'aux trottoirs et chaussées, il me semble.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Iznogoud said:


> Sauf que la soupe dans le contexte du ski s'appelle "mashed potatoes" en anglais et non "slush".


I started reading this because I've never found a good way in French to say this either. Can I now say, correctly, that as a mixture of snow and rain are falling, which we call "sleet", "il tombe de la neige fondue?"

and.... la soupe is what I would call slush, the stuff "par terre?"
Finally, In the UK we would call the snow on the slopes that has melted and is no longer powdery "slushy." I've never heard of mashed potato in this context but then I haven't skied anywhere but in France/Switzerland with other English people??


----------



## Iznogoud

There are many ways to describe the stuff: "mashed potatoes" is widely used around here. "Sierra cement" is used in the Sierra Nevada. "Thick snow" is also used. 

As mentioned earlier, the expression used by our weather office for sleet is "neige fondante", not "neige fondue".


----------



## Katoussa

I would never say 'neige fondante', even if the meaning seems to be more appropriate, I've never heard that before and I'm not so sure some people really use it (do you?). That's why 'neige fondue' is the expression commonly used and I don't think we can change it juste because the meaning doesn't seem to match perfectly.

Katoussa.

PS: my mistake, I just read messages above, so I admit you say it in Canada, but not in France
to recap: 'neige fondante' in Canada, 'neige fondue' in France


----------



## JeanDeSponde

mancunienne girl said:


> Can I now say, correctly, that as a mixture of snow and rain are falling, which we call "sleet", "il tombe de la neige fondue?"
> 
> and.... la soupe is what I would call slush, the stuff "par terre?"


Yes, and yes - in France French. See Nicomons's for Canadian customs!



mancunienne girl said:


> Finally, In the UK we would call the snow on the slopes that has melted and is no longer powdery "slushy." I've never heard of mashed potato in this context but then I haven't skied anywhere but in France/Switzerland with other English people??


Here again, two sides of the pond: France and Canada!
No_ patates pilées_ in the Hexagon...


----------



## Iznogoud

For the record, here's the list of official terms used by the Canadian weather office to describe snow, freezing rain and all other forms of non-liquid water (from http://dd.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/EC_sites/docs/forecast_descriptions_f.html ):

_[...]_


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute à ce fil ma foi très « éclairant », deux petits articles qui m'ont amusée au sujet du québécisme « sloche ».  Le traducteur qui les a « pondus » écrit à mon avis dans un excellent français, et les textes  - qui intègrent d'autres québécismes d'hiver - sont rigolos.   

Cet anglicisme - que j'aime bien - est en fait une onomatopée.  _Sloch'_, c'est bien le son qu'on entend quand on la malheur de mettre les pieds dedans. 

La _slush_, produit bien de chez nous  et (suite et fin) de la _slush_ à transformer en...

Il suggère « frasoue ». Il est aussi question des « sorbets gris ». 

Je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Charlie, j'aurais besoin d'une précision : est-ce que lorsque l'étudiant dit "it is slushy", il décrit l'état des sols / trottoirs / chaussées / etc. (ce que je crois, et que j'exprimerais personnellement par : "le sol est couvert de neige fondue") ou bien une action (ce qui s'exprimerait en français par : "il tombe de la neige fondue) ?

"il tombe de la neige fondue" ne se traduirait-il pas par "it is sleeting", "slush" n'étant pas un verbe, sauf erreur de ma part ?


----------



## Nicomon

Iznogoud said:


> Plus haut dans ce thread, Nicomon a proposé "patates pilées" comme équivalent à "slush" mais je crois qu'il s'agit là d'un anglicisme de l'expression "mashed potatoes" qu'on n'utilise que dans le contexte du ski, contrairement à "slush" qui ne s'applique qu'aux trottoirs et chaussées, il me semble.


  Je n'avais pas remarqué cet ajout.

Du tout.  J'ai bel et bien mentionné ce *québécisme* en précisant que je le disais en parlant de conditions de ski.  Neige fondante/collante/propre. 
Pas comme équivalent à "slush". 

Je m'étais pourtant bien promis de ne pas revenir sur ce fil.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tous. J'opte pour l'expression de Nico _neige fondante _qui me semble plus logique et courante. Je ne fais pas référence à la neige qui tombe, mais à la neige par terre dans la cour de l'école. Cette neige fondante n'est pas encore boueuse. Donc, je peux dire, je crois :_ "Il y a de la neige fondante."_


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Charlie Parker said:


> Je ne fais pas référence à la neige qui tombe, mais à la neige par terre dans la cour de l'école. Cette neige fondante n'est pas encore boueuse. Donc, je peux dire, je crois :_ "Il y a de la neige fondante."_


Charly, I can't speak for the Canadian side of the Great Ocean - but _Il y a de la neige fondante [par terre]_ is definetely not right in France's French... The thread suggested many options when said snow is on the ground.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Ha Ha. And just to confuse you all still further.... in the UK "Slush" is also a a crushed ice drink of different colours (usually plein d'additifs alimentaires) which young kids love. You don't serve it at home but you get it at bars. So we have "slush" for the dirty melting snow on the ground, and "slush" for something you would drink too..... Lovely!


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> Charly, I can't speak for the Canadian side of the Great Ocean - but _Il y a de la neige fondante [par terre]_ is definetely not right in France's French... The thread suggested many options when said snow is on the ground.



Let's put it this way.  *Fondante = melting  *whereas *fondue = melted*.  If it's not completely melted, but only partially then - in my opinion - it is fondante (en train de fondre).  La neige fondante (celle qui tombe) est appelée à fondre rapidement. 

That said... « _neige fondante _» is mainly said when it's falling (_il tombe de la neige fondante_). Once on the ground (other than the quebecism _sloche_, which is said of dirty, wet/partially melted snow) it is « _neige mouillée_».  

La neige humide et collante, mais pas encore à l'état détrempé de _soupe_, a la consistance de _patates pilées _ (québécisme) ou _de pommes de terre purée. _
PS : mancunienne, we have that "delicacy" as well.  And the suggested word in French for that is _barbotine_. May be we should extend it to the dirty melting snow. 



> [Québec] Friandise faite de glace pilée aromatisée. Une barbotine au raisin, à l’orange.



PPS : j'ose prétendre qu'en matière de neige, les québécois ont plus d'expertise.


----------

